# Forum Home Renovation Paving  Can you lay pavers without road base?

## Keristar

Hi there. We live on an steep block with no rear access and a 3 in 1 driveway with access to the backyard only through the house.
when we moved in there was an area that has been paved previously which we want to redo, but getting road base & sand to the area is a huge problem. 
Pis there any way around this? 
They are bricks being layer as pavers, the ground is already fairly level and compact. 
Thanks!

----------


## PlatypusGardens

What were the previous pavers laid on?

----------


## Keristar

> What were the previous pavers laid on?

  Just dirt as far as I can tell. The area we live in has bedrock not far below the soil. 
We can get a compactor to the area, just not a truckload of base and sand  :Smilie:

----------


## PlatypusGardens

Well you could try and screed a bit of sand on top of it then I suppose. 
Got any pics of the area?       
.

----------


## GraemeCook

Good Morning Keristar 
Bricks are pourous and soak up moisture.  The purpose of the gravel and sand base is to facilitate their drying as quickly as possible. 
Damp bricks in Tasmania will provide the ideal conditions for growing moss.    If you like a well mossed patio, then fine.   Otherwise, think twice. 
I have brick paving in Hobart, some of which is almost perpetually damp.   I de-moss it every six months or so with dillute swimming pool chlorine.   
Fair Winds 
Graeme

----------


## chopper

> Hi there. We live on an steep block with no rear access and a 3 in 1 driveway with access to the backyard only through the house.
> when we moved in there was an area that has been paved previously which we want to redo, but getting road base & sand to the area is a huge problem. 
> Pis there any way around this? 
> They are bricks being layer as pavers, the ground is already fairly level and compact. 
> Thanks!

  I'd be inclined to do a road base, sand screed paving method as the longevity will last longer and you will otherwise always be disappointed. If you are on a steep block, the tendency for movement will always prevail. Like you, I have constrained access, and resorted to bucketing (20 litre buckets used from recycled plastic paint ) the sand and road base inside through the house after having it delivered. Put an ad in the local sports club for 3 hours labour for 5 guys, the club will snap this up!!

----------

